# plastic pop up assy.



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

to the inventor who created this piece crap : someday i will find you, someday i will hunt you down , someday i will throw tons of plastic pop ups at you 


p.s. i hate you


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Yep that engineer should be drug into the street and stoned with plastic popups!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Mostly the price pfister plastic pop-up with the brass shank, right?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The American Standard ones with the cable actuated pop-up. :thumbsup: 









Paul


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

At least they won't have to be cut apart when its time to replace.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nealfromjpt said:


> to the inventor who created this piece crap : someday i will find you, someday i will hunt you down , someday i will throw tons of plastic pop ups at you
> 
> p.s. i hate you


I send him commission checks every month. He's awesome!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Nealfromjpt said:


> to the inventor who created this piece crap : someday i will find you, someday i will hunt you down , someday i will throw tons of plastic pop ups at you
> 
> 
> p.s. i hate you


If you haven't found the person who invented them let me know because I want to get in on the hunt. 

Today I installed a new Kohler lav faucet with a plastic pop-up. No matter what I did I couldn't get it to stop leaking. Then I tightened up the nut too much and :furious:

Its all good anyway. Because this granite or marble top did not have the third hole I talked the customer into a new grid strainer. :thumbup:

Does anyone successfully install plastic pop-ups on the regular? I can get some to not leak, but have problems with most.


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

I just switched to the all brass ones from Main Line. However One technic I learned in dealing with those sh tty things is managed to use extra plumbers putty around the fastening nut below the rubber washer and have gotten lucky that way.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

They are a piece of s*** when ever we install install a homedepot lowes faucet that the customer provides its always an additional 50$. We explain very politely that their pop up is s*** and we install our brass one


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

What I have successfully done is pipe dope the bottom gasket Sometimes it works


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I don't think I have done anything that I can say helped. If it works great, they get one try and brass goes in. The rubber that goes on the bottom is usually too rigid IMO for plastic pop ups. 

If I were to say any one thing helped it would be getting the putty warm and as pliable as I can get it.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

This folks is a reason to have that nasty tube of silicone on the truck. Not the right way to do it but neither is the plastic pop-up.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I dope the snot out of the washer with megaloc as well as the threads on the shank. Knock on wood the leakers are very few and very far between since I've gone with that method.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hey now that **** depot guy said all the po are plastic. He also said big box stores provide stock for all the major plumbing supply houses. That morrisons and fergs arnt big enough to order in bulk. Lmao. I don't mnd plastic po cuz I don't put them in.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Not to sound like a WB info commercial but ,,,, The Wol.Brass full brass pop up is FANTASTIC !!! Old school heavy brass ,,,, LOVE IT ! 

These plastic pieces of junk piss me off every time . 
my .02


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Cal said:


> Not to sound like a WB info commercial but ,,,, The Wol.Brass full brass pop up is FANTASTIC !!! Old school heavy brass ,,,, LOVE IT !
> 
> These plastic pieces of junk piss me off every time .
> my .02


I carry two on my truck, and yes they are the bomb. I don't stock Brushed nickle and so I had to order one from the supplier. If Wolverine had a BN strainer I would have attached it to a full order.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

Silicon the rubber underneath the sink and you should make out alright . Wipe away all excess and make sure to use clear silicon . Not a fan of them myself but that been working for me .


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I put a thin smooth layer of putty on the gasket and threads. Just hand tighten. Rare to have a leak. Had to replace a plastic pop up from Delta we installed Friday. HO said it was angled. I got there the top part split and broke. Fel off in my hand. I'd rather pay little more and have brass drain


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cal said:


> Not to sound like a WB info commercial but ,,,, The Wol.Brass full brass pop up is FANTASTIC !!! Old school heavy brass ,,,, LOVE IT !
> 
> These plastic pieces of junk piss me off every time .
> my .02


Ditto. The only time I have trouble with the pop up leaking is when a corner of the hole is chipped off during casting. Why the hole isn't beveled is beyond me.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Indie said:


> I carry two on my truck, and yes they are the bomb. I don't stock Brushed nickle and so I had to order one from the supplier. If Wolverine had a BN strainer I would have attached it to a full order.


They got brushed nickel. and oil rubbed bronze.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

jc-htownplumber said:


> They are a piece of s*** when ever we install install a homedepot lowes faucet that the customer provides its always an additional 50$. We explain very politely that their pop up is s*** and we install our brass one


Those brands I charge double and I found a new one . Ikea . Those are triple price now


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I do the same with plastic as I do with brass Pu's. I tape and dope the threads where I know they will be under the big gasket. Megalock the gasket. I do this because sometimes the drain hole is slightly out of round. But can't over tighten the nut.
American Standards with the lift wire is awful and I appreciate the business.:thumbsup:


----------



## gname78683 (Aug 10, 2012)

Granted I haven't done as many as most of you but putty and dope seem to be the ticket for me. No leaks yet! I know a lot of guys have been switching to silicone at my shop but I stick to what's working for me.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

But sometimes doping it doesn't it it


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> But sometimes doping it doesn't it it


That's a lot of it's!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Regardless of brass or plastic, I dope the threads and then snug up the cone rubber washer. And I'm good to go. 

I have found it's easy to crank the plastic nut too tight and then it will just slip and/or strip. I am heavy-handed with tightening stuff. An old timer taught me that stuff doesn't have to be cranked home to get it leak-free. And he was right.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

our co was trying some new pipe dope rector seal used some on a plastic pop up on the threads and a day latter the thing fell off sink it was melted from the dope! it was a owner supplied part told them it was defective and sold them a brass pop up sadly they didn't want it on original install now they had to pay extra.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

plumberpro said:


> our co was trying some new pipe dope rector seal used some on a plastic pop up on the threads and a day latter the thing fell off sink it was melted from the dope! it was a owner supplied part told them it was defective and sold them a brass pop up sadly they didn't want it on original install now they had to pay extra.


Some pipe dope is not Ok for any plastic, in case you didn't already figure that one out.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> That's a lot of it's!


Yeah it was typo. And I didn't proof read it


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I doubt it was the rector seal pipe dope it's what a lot of the supply houses use here and what I always used on the plastic pop ups with no problem.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I installed a home blows brand wide spread lav the sticker said no plumbers putty on any part of the drain. Wanted you to use latex or silicone latex caulk which I won't do. I thought that was strange.


----------



## Turdchaser (Feb 16, 2013)

That and a few raps of teflon tape on the tail piece threads. Then tighten by hand. Gotta love junk


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I installed a Kohler grid drain in place of the plastic turd that came with the Kohler box store faucet. It was a very nice full metal drain. 

I'll stay with the Wolverine I order normally, but as a alternative I would use Kohler.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've found that the faucet silicon grease works better on a pop up threads then pipe dope does.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Plumberman911 said:


> I installed a home blows brand wide spread lav the sticker said no plumbers putty on any part of the drain. Wanted you to use latex or silicone latex caulk which I won't do. I thought that was strange.


Maybe because the average DIY wouldn't know that putty will stain cultured marble?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes have you ever read the instructions on putty


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I havent used putty in years


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> I havent used putty in years


I had a call from a restaurant the other week. They were about to open and then were smelling sewer gas. Told them to open the doors up and ran out there. Found the toilet seals needed replacing. This place has a really, really bad negative pressure. When you pull the toilet in the mornings it looks like a geyser. Since they were about to open I couldn't pull them and the she!ty metal rings are usually toast and I can't caulk them for fear of getting it on peoples clothes I used putty. Worked like a charm until I came back the next morning.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

while we're on the subject, i have notice that alot of drain holes on the prefab sinks our out of round. for lack of a better word. i've notice that they say made in china on the bottom of the sinks also. that with the plastic pop up assamebly will lead to no good. has anybody else noticed that! or am i just losing my mind again.


----------

